# quinoa



## premo (May 5, 2011)

who here eats this if so when and with what? is this the best carb to eat when cutting


----------



## Xixor (May 5, 2011)

I eat quinoa frequently.  I get a big bag of it from costco and cook it in a rice cooker with some seasoning.  It is similar to brown rice in its nutritional value and I think has a tiny bit more protein.  I have been using it on my cutting diet for the past two months and have seen good results.


----------



## jagbender (May 5, 2011)

I eat quinoa,  When I cook it, I add about a tablespoon of Dill then end add a little olive oil, Walnuts salt to taste.  Fantastic!


----------



## premo (May 6, 2011)

do you eat it as a dinner lunch or breakfast


----------



## jagbender (May 6, 2011)

premo said:


> do you eat it as a dinner lunch or breakfast


 
Season as above with Dinner


----------



## Little Wing (May 6, 2011)

i love it. plain with a little lemon served with broccoli and salmon.


----------



## BodEdu (May 10, 2011)

I've been meaning to try it as breakfast. Another thing you can do is simmer it with chicken broth as supplement to a high-protein meal.


----------



## premo (May 11, 2011)

i read that it comes in differnet forms ? as a cereal or as a rice type product, so you can have it for breakfast or lunch/dinner 

is it considered a carb or a protein


----------



## TJTJ (May 11, 2011)

Quinoa is the shit! from protein to amino acids its really good for ya. Just make sure to soak it in water for some 30 odd mins and drain it before cooking it. it has a natural waxy coating on it. If you dont itll come out with a soapy like taste. 

White or Brown quiona is the same.


----------



## premo (May 11, 2011)

so you cook it like rice / pasta but it is a protein , i cant believe iv not heard of this stuff beofre


----------



## TJTJ (May 11, 2011)

premo said:


> so you cook it like rice / pasta but it is a protein , i cant believe iv not heard of this stuff beofre



google how to cook it. You cook it more like rice than pasta. because it absorbs the water. I didnt hear about it untill like 2yrs ago. Its an exotic grain. They sell it at Whole Foods and Wild Oats. It has a not crunchy but like it pops when you bite down on it. its cool. Has a nutty like flavour and when its done it looks like little spiral thingys out of the seed.  

By the way, a little goes a long way. a cup of Quinoa expands a lot!


----------



## premo (May 11, 2011)

what do you eat yours with?? do you add anythinhg to add flavour or eat it plain??  im on a low carb diet and im getting sick of eating chicken and steak all the time i need some new foods that are high protein!


----------



## TJTJ (May 11, 2011)

premo said:


> what do you eat yours with?? do you add anythinhg to add flavour or eat it plain??  im on a low carb diet and im getting sick of eating chicken and steak all the time i need some new foods that are high protein!



Yeah that can happen. Im sick of eating too. Its sad to say that because there are people starving in the world....but I eat it with cauliflower and broccoli w/ steak. I use "Bragg" Liquid animo on it. Its like a soy sauce but full of aminos and very salty. Also look in to nutritional yeast which I also use on my veggies. And I also us Lewis Labs brewers yeast. All these natural and organic foods have superpowers lol. 

Now I dont know how much carbs, if any, it has. I cant help you with that. 

If you just want protein and no carb w/o having to eat. I personally use Isopure Zero Carb Protein Powder.


----------



## premo (May 11, 2011)

iv just seen a nutritional label for it and it says 24gs of protein 100carbs


----------



## premo (May 13, 2011)

i bought some last night - tastes great  didnt need to put anything with it 

can you re fridgerate and re heat this stuff


----------



## TJTJ (May 13, 2011)

premo said:


> i bought some last night - tastes great  didnt need to put anything with it
> 
> can you re fridgerate and re heat this stuff



you sure can. why would you think you couldnt?


----------



## premo (May 13, 2011)

Because I've heard storys about rice where people have got really sick re heating rice


----------



## TJTJ (May 13, 2011)

premo said:


> Because I've heard storys about rice where people have got really sick re heating rice






It must be because you live in England.

That rice must have been really old and or not cooked properly


----------



## Xixor (May 13, 2011)

1 Cup cooked Quinoa = 39g carbs, 8g protein, 4g fats, 222 calories.

I use it as a brown rice substitute when I want to switch things up.


----------



## premo (May 13, 2011)

us brits do things differently


----------



## TJTJ (May 13, 2011)

premo said:


> us brits do things differently




I know. Thats why I was busting your balls


----------



## Built (May 13, 2011)

premo said:


> so you cook it like rice / pasta but it is a protein , i cant believe iv not heard of this stuff beofre



It's a carb. There's a bit of protein in there, but not much.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 13, 2011)

Oh my god people willingly eat that stuff? I hate it so much.


----------



## Built (May 13, 2011)

Really? Why?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 13, 2011)

Probably because it was served plain at wilderness rehab twice a week lmao.


----------



## Built (May 13, 2011)

Ahhhahaha gotcha


----------



## TJTJ (May 13, 2011)

I love the stuff. it has a nutty like taste and kinda pops when you chew it. I can dig wild foods since i was raised on organic earthy foods. I joke that I dont mind the taste of tree bark lol but mainly i like it because if its amino contents Quinoa - A Balanced Protein Source


----------



## premo (May 26, 2011)

its too high in carbs , im on a cut and have just been told by my physio that i cant lift for 5 weeks so im really gonna have to watch what i eat


----------



## suppRatings (May 26, 2011)

what is quinoa


----------



## schlemoc (May 27, 2011)

If you read the above posts, it tells you what quinoa is.  OR just google it.

I recently picked up some of this.  How much is too much in terms of good carbs for a given day?  I wouldn't mind having quinoa once or twice a day, but I also need to focus on limiting carbs.  I'll take any input to help with this.


----------



## Built (May 27, 2011)

There's no general upper limit for carbs.


----------



## Runner22 (May 27, 2011)

premo said:


> Because I've heard storys about rice where people have got really sick re heating rice


 
Yeah that sucks...get a Japanesse rice cooker (check out Zojirushi) - it will keep your rice safely steamed for 3 days.  For the quinoa, I always cook it in a low sodium chicken stock and add green and red peppers, served with grilled salmon and asparagus.


----------



## porky (May 28, 2011)

new addition to shopping list i think


----------



## ectomorph141 (Dec 1, 2011)

I just heard about quinoa and was thinking of picking it up as a rice replacement for my afternoon snack.  Heard it has more protein than rice. I also need something better for my breakfast other than oatmeal and eggs. My breakfast has always sucked really bad in terms of protein.


----------



## ectomorph141 (Dec 2, 2011)

I bought some of this Quinoa last night. The flavor was "black bean".    Took about 15 minutes to cook. The great news is that it has 6 grams of protein in only 1/4 cup!  Thats twice the protein of the white rice I have been eating.  Its quite pricey but if you have the money this is an excellent replacement for rice.


----------



## BP2000 (Dec 2, 2011)

Boil it like pasta.  It taste like Macaroni to me.   I add some butter to it I bet you could add some cheddar too.  Taste great.  Good to switch up from brown rice I don't really like the taste of rice.


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 3, 2011)

lol...I've never heard of anyone getting sick from anything to do with eating rice unless it was Chinese food!


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 3, 2011)

dude, you cook it like rice. Im eating some now. It's damn good.


----------

